# x11 halts when no mouse movement



## MasterCATZ (Jun 25, 2012)

*U*nless I am moving my mouse every few seconds processes do not seem to run. Clock does not update. Commands typed in konsole will not keep running. Typing does not show up. Cop*y*ing files / Burning stops.

*A*nd the most bizarre: even accessing another PC using screen halts the other PC's terminal.

*F*or now I have been switching back to another tty when burning / cop*y*ing files, x11 seems to keep running the programs in the background without halting them then.

[CMD=]uname -a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
[CMD=]#ee /etc/rc.conf[/CMD]

```
#Web
webmin_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
#mysql_args="--skip-grant-tables"

#file system
zfs_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"

#kernel
linux_enable="YES"

#devices
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

moused_enable="no"

#networking
hostname="FreeBSD"
enable_ipv6="YES"
enable_ipv4="YES"

ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
#hostapd_enable="YES"
#wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
#ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

sshd_enable="YES"
smbd_enable="YES"

ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="NO"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

#Virtual Box
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
#vboxservice_flags="--disable-timesync"
vboxwebsrv_user="root"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
vboxautostartvm_enable="YES"
vboxwebsrv_enable="YES"
vboxheadless_enable="YES"

vboxheadless_machines="VM1 VM2"

vboxheadless_VM1_name="Elastix"
vboxheadless_VM1_user="root"
vboxheadless_VM1_flags="--vnc --vncport 5901 --vrde off"

vboxheadless_VM2_name="Win2k3Tiny"
vboxheadless_VM2_user="root"
vboxheadless_VM2_flags="--vnc --vncport 5902 --vrde off"
smartd_enable="YES"
```
[CMD=]#ee xorg.conf[/CMD]

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "VGA"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "DVI"
    Screen      0  "Screen1" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "TWIN"
    Screen      0  "TScreen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "MEA DV197/SB"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "MEA DV197/SB"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier     "CloneDevice"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 GS"
#    Option "Clone" "On"

EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "TScreen0"
    Device         "CloneDevice"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "TScreen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
    Identifier     "VGA"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "DVI"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "TWIN"
    Device         "CloneDevice"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection


Section "ServerFlags"
#  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
#  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

MasterCATZ said:
			
		

> unless I am moving my mouse every few seconds processes do not seem to run



That's from messing with AllowEmptyInput.  Don't set it to on or off, remove it from the config file entirely: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input



> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> #  Option "DontZap"         "off"
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
> ...



Don't do that.  Remove that setting.  If you want to disable HAL, use AutoAddDevices:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```


----------



## MasterCATZ (Jun 26, 2012)

*W*ithout 
	
	



```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
 I have no mouse. *T*he PC next to me uses the same xorg configuration without issues. *A*re you saying the # is not having it skip that setting?

I removed:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
#  Option "DontZap"         "off"
#  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection
```



> Xorg Input Device Detection
> 
> xorg-server 1.5.3 was able to use hald to auto-detect keyboards and mice. Of course, you have to be running hald, and a lot of FreeBSD users were not. Xorg hadnâ€™t needed it before, and entering input device sections in xorg.conf had always been adequate.
> 
> Because of the earlier problems, people became convinced that turning off AllowEmptyInput was the way to prevent xorg-server from using hald. In some configurations, that works. Other times, particularly if hald is running, typed characters donâ€™t show up on the screen until the mouse is moved, and mouse movement itself is jerky and doesnâ€™t react smoothly.



Thanks for that link I will see if I can solve my problem from that write up it sounds just like what I am experiencing. 

thanks Dutch I spent a while trying to find the tags to use to make it look like that. I tried using the cmd tag and it did not display anything  and I could not remember what the file tag did


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes, AEI does not cause problems.  But it doesn't help, either.  The one shown in that xorg.conf is not commented out, so it can still cause problems.  This setting was such a problem that it has been removed from the newest versions of xorg.


----------



## MasterCATZ (Jun 26, 2012)

*T*hanks heaps. *A*ll good now. *R*emoved all Input devices in xorg.conf.

```
InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection
```

*A*nd it worked  without 
	
	



```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
 *H*owever how will I go about Multi Seating now? I need to bind keyboard / mouse to a particular tty, i.e. XBMC on TV out for use with wireless keyboard/mouse.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

MasterCATZ said:
			
		

> how ever how will I go about Multi Seating now ?
> I need to bind keyboard / mouse to a particular tty
> 
> ie) XBMC on TV out for use with wireless keyboard/mouse



Please start a new thread for these new questions.


----------

